# Please visit...a fine arts critique area and my own work.



## ginsberg (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry if this seems too formal.

FROM: http://www.line17.com

TO: Developing fine-art photographers

I have just added a photo album and a bulletin board to my site. Please take a look.

Purposes:
 To critique
   o photographs in terms of what the photographer is trying to achieve
 To discuss
   o how to give a useful critique 
   o each photograph as part of a larger body of work
   o the work of master photographers
   o the relevant work of artists from other disciplines
 To develop links
   o to galleries that will post your work for free
   o to relevant link-exchange  directories
   o to stock agencies, galleries, and musuems that will review your work
Sincerely,

Edward Ginsberg
photo@line17.com


----------

